#ubuntu-manual 2010-11-01
<nisshh> im interested in seeing how many people download the next version of the manual compared to lucid e1 :)
<nisshh> should be very interesting
<godbyk> Yeah, it will be.
<nisshh> yeah
<trijntje> Hi all, any news on the quickshot server (or how I can take a screenshot 'manually'), the dutch translation team is dying to release e1, but we still need 1 screenshot
<godbyk> flan: Have you had a chance to setup lucid-e1 on the new quickshot server? And is the new quickshot program available for trijntje to use?
<jenkins> has anyone managed to share their wireless signal over bluetooth to an android phone or any phone?
<flan> godbyk, trijntje, yes, it's available.
<flan> But you can just take the screenshot with the Gnome screenshot utility and then upload that, with the proper name.
<flan> It may be easier if you opnly have one.
<flan> only*
<trijntje> flan, can I find an example on the server of the screenshot I need? Its the first one, I think its of some step in the installation?
<flan> Sure thing.
<flan> I'll send you an archive of all the accepted screenshots for a language... German good with you?
<trijntje> sure ;)
<trijntje> but does the server work? I need to go to a live system anyway to capture the install
<flan> Actually, it might be easier if you just grab the archive directly from godbyk's mirror.
<flan> http://screenshots.ubuntu-manual.org/data/de.zip
<flan> Just find the one you're missing, then capture it using the Gnome screenshot utility, give it the same filename, and DCC it to one of  (me, godbyk, jenkins) and we'll put it where it needs to go.
<flan> The new server requires the new client; the old server's retired.
<flan> It's just dying a slow death.
<flan> one of us*
<trijntje> hm, looks like nl needs 20 screenshots..
<flan> Oh. Well, that's considerably more work.
<flan> Willing to be among the first to help test the new system?
<flan> I can work with godbyk to move over the partially complete nl screenshots.
<godbyk> flan: I'm happy to help. Just let me know what you need.
<trijntje> flan, i'm also happy to help, but not today, its late in my timezone ;)
<flan> Actually, I don't need anything more than permission to do mean things to your bandwidth.
<godbyk> flan: Ah, in that case, have at it!
<flan> (Generate partial zipfiles and download them using the general lack of security in the old model)
<flan> (Then just unpack them into the proper paths on my server)
<trijntje> ill pop back here tomorrow to hear what i'm testing, goodnigth for now
#ubuntu-manual 2010-11-03
<j1mc> hi all - anyone around?
<dutchie> depends what you mean by "around"
<j1mc> hey dutchie
<nisshh> j1mc, im here, but im busy, whats up?
<j1mc> well, i was thinking... i know it might not be tremendously popular, but i think there might be a good rationale for working to merge the tasks of the ubuntu-doc and ubuntu-manual teams
<j1mc> here's some of the rationale
<nisshh> go on
<j1mc> - ubuntu switching to unity, requiring *a lot* of content to be rewritten (or just written) by both teams
<j1mc> - all of that content needs to be translated by a finite number of translators
<dutchie> j1mc: before you get too carried away, can i suggest you write this up into a mailing list post and send it to both teams' mailing lists? better for people who aren't on irc now
<nisshh> what dutchie said
<j1mc> - there's some risk of documentation syntax fragmentation going on... a lot of different syntaxes are being introduced into the doc world, making it so that people have to learn multiple different workflows and syntaxes to contribute
<nisshh> j1mc, there is an issue with doing this
<nisshh> but i will reply to the ML post, not here
<j1mc> dutchie: i understand, i will post it to the ml
<j1mc> just wanted to bring it up on irc first, so that people didn't feel blindsided by the notion
<nisshh> we wouldnt have
<nisshh> its just discussion until a decision is made after all
<j1mc> - another reason is that the gnome user docs (which are in ubutu) are being rewritten by gnome for gnome-shell, making much of the gnome user help of limited value to ubuntu
<j1mc> nisshh: one of the key strengths of the manual team is in making the documentation look good... and you all have done some good work over the last couple of cycles.
<j1mc> i think we could all benefit better if we worked together
<j1mc> i will stop for now, though
<j1mc> please just know that i'm not attempting to start flame wars about project differences. i'm just attempting to suggest something that might be helpful
<godbyk> j1mc: There has been some discussion in the past about collaborating more with the docs and learning teams.
<godbyk> Unfortunately, I think everyone got busy and the discussions have stalled out at the moment.
<j1mc> godbyk: i know that the "learning center" might be a bit far off. i think we could combine efforts before then, though.
<j1mc> for example, this doc is written in docbook for opensuse docs: http://www.novell.com/documentation/opensuse113/pdfdoc/art_osuse_installquick_113/art_osuse_installquick_113.pdf
<j1mc> it looks nice
<godbyk> There's more to it than simply the format.  There's a difference in language and structure between writing a book and writing a wiki page or short tutorial.
<nisshh> exactly
<godbyk> I'm very interested in collaborating as much as possible.
<nisshh> also
<nisshh> the docs provide general info
<nisshh> we do a lot of hand holding in the manual
<godbyk> But it's not simply a matter of using the exact same text in both places.
<nisshh> which would be tricky anyway
<nisshh> considering the scope of the docs and manual are both different
<godbyk> (Speaking to the issue of the source format: I would like to explore docbook more.  I think the default docbook-to-pdf converters do a lousy job, but I suspect that's because no one's taken the time to write decent style sheets for the pdf/latex end of things.)
<j1mc> that's a fair point, but there are ways to accommodate content re-use.
<godbyk> j1mc: We're definitely interested in content re-use.  It lightens the load for everyone.
<j1mc> thanks for your time, all. i'll send a note out to the ML's about these items.
<godbyk> Thanks, j1mc!
<j1mc> :)
<nisshh> cool
<nisshh> aquarius, do you think it would be worth it having a meeting concerning the developer manual later this cycle?
<aquarius> nisshh, certainly
<nisshh> aquarius, right
<nisshh> aquarius, btw, are you subscribed to the mailing list now?
<aquarius> I am indeed
<nisshh> cool
<aquarius> although I have a batch of them marked unread so that I can read through in detail :)
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> its the easiest way for me to announce meetings, etc, so its handy if everyone i need to contact is subscribed to the list
<nisshh> holy moly
<nisshh> i just got 15 mails from launchpad notifying me about 1 person who is updating ubuntu-manual bugs like crazy :)
#ubuntu-manual 2010-11-05
<humphreybc> sup
<godbyk> humphreybc: I was literally just typing you an IM to remind you about the meeting. :)
<humphreybc> you're lucky i'm here
<godbyk> Ah, well, I see it as *you're* lucky *I'm* here. :-P
<humphreybc> ha
<flan> You're both unlucky, since I'm kinda here.
<godbyk> Hey, flan.  Have you had any time to work on the Quickshot stuff?  I think the Dutch translation team is basically waiting on us.
<flan> That's been ported over.
<flan> But all they're missing is the first screenshot.
<flan> I could capture that manually.
<godbyk> Ah, okay.
<flan> Or they could.
<flan> It's really easy to do.
<godbyk> Speak of the devil... Hey, Hannie. :)
<flan> Just pop the ISO into VirtualBox and crop it with The GIMP.
<Hannie> Hi there
<flan> Call it '01-welcome.png' and pass it to anyone with bzr commit access.
<godbyk> Hannie: flan said that he thinks you're just missing one screenshot and that you could probably take it manually.
<godbyk> He's setup the new Quickshot server.
<Hannie> I was told the quickshot server is not working
<godbyk> flan: Is the new Quickshot app itself usable?
<flan> Taking it manually's probably easier.
<flan> It is.
<flan> It also seems pretty stable.
<godbyk> 'kay.
<flan> But some of its wording may be counter-intuitive.
<ChrisWoollard> evening
<flan> It needs us to give it a full run-through before we can call it 1.0.
<Hannie> Hi Chris
<flan> http://flan.uguu.ca:5000/ump/10-04 nl's only off by one screenshot. You can preview the others (JPEG compression) online.
<flan> And reject anything that doesn't look right.
<humphreybc> so who's here?
<flan> Not me.
<Hannie> Yes, 47 shots are there
<flan> Oh. Not -welcome.
<ChrisWoollard> not me either
<flan> It's first-slide.
<flan> So you'd need to get as far as starting the install.
<flan> Still easy to do in VirtualBox, though.
<mattgriffin> hi
<humphreybc> hey matt
<ChrisWoollard> hey matt
<humphreybc> okay should we start this meeting? I don't have an agenda, slightly hungover
<flan> Stop drinking, college-boy. =P
<Hannie> Ready, steady, go
<ChrisWoollard> nothing like preperation
<humphreybc> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 16:03. The chair is humphreybc.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<humphreybc> okay
 * trijntje is reading along
<humphreybc> should we figure out where we're at first?
 * daker o/
<Hannie> hey tijntje
<humphreybc> [TOPIC] Where are we at currently?
<MootBot> New Topic:  Where are we at currently?
<godbyk> Which branch do you want to hear about first?
<humphreybc> maverick
<humphreybc> top priority first
<ChrisWoollard> It requires screenshots
<trijntje> Hi Hannie
<humphreybc> what about the changes from lucid?
<godbyk> Maverick's had some editing, writing, and reorganization done to it, but still needs a bit more of each.
<humphreybc> ok
<godbyk> I don't know that there's been any systematic effort to check for the changes from lucid and update the manual.
<humphreybc> hmm
 * ChrisWoollard is looking for stuff
<humphreybc> so should we appeal for people to help?
<godbyk> Sure.
<ChrisWoollard> i would say yes
<humphreybc> well
<humphreybc> if we could get a list of changes
<humphreybc> like a todo list
<humphreybc> i'll post some stuff on OMG! and see who we can get to help
<ChrisWoollard> it is the url i have been trying to get people to proof read
<ChrisWoollard> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/382986/ubuntu-manual/UbuntuManual.html
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/382986/ubuntu-manual/UbuntuManual.html
<godbyk> If we're having random passersby read the manual to look for changes, we should assign them each a different chapter or section so we don't have everyone read the installation chapter and then quit.
<humphreybc> yeah
<Omega> Oh, I got here on time.
<c7p> one guy from my loco team reviewed some chapters -more on pad-
<michael_k> it was me
<ChrisWoollard> i am looking for the pad link
<michael_k> i ma currently reviwing ch 4
<c7p> hey michael :)
<michael_k> hey john!
<humphreybc> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ump-m-todo
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ump-m-todo
<humphreybc> let's try to quickly jot down known changes between lucid and maverick here
<humphreybc> while the meeting continues and after
<ChrisWoollard> the install has changed
<ChrisWoollard> it still needs updating
<ChrisWoollard> +screenshots
<humphreybc> [ACTION] Team to create checklist and todo in etherpad
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Team to create checklist and todo in etherpad
<ryu_kurisu> New ubuntu font is added (going open-source when complete)
<humphreybc> [ACTION] Benjamin to write a post on OMG! and get some peeps over here to help out
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Benjamin to write a post on OMG! and get some peeps over here to help out
<ChrisWoollard> Here is the proof reading log of what is done
<ChrisWoollard> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ump-10-10-pr-log
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ump-10-10-pr-log
<michael_k> c7p has also posted for help in our forum. Maybe other loco temas could do the same
<humphreybc> neat
<humphreybc> I'm keen to keep the meeting moving on and continue further discussion in the mailing list
<humphreybc> anyone else have any action items for the maverick manual?
<humphreybc> flan: what's the story with quickshot?
<ChrisWoollard> I am not sure. I haven't read the rest yet. I have been a bit slack on that front.
 * humphreybc feels like he's talking to himself
<ryu_kurisu> I'm might be able to contact the Dutch LoCo
<Hannie> trijntje does the screenshots, he is here
<humphreybc> okay
<humphreybc> well since no one is talking about this, i'll move on to the next topic
<Hannie> when will the server be ok?
<humphreybc> [When are we going to release Maverick?]
<godbyk> Hannie: Using the new Quickshot with the new Quickshot server should work fine.
<godbyk> Hannie: The old Quickshot app won't work, though.
<Hannie> And is the new Quickshot working at the moment?
<humphreybc> [TOPIC] When are we going to release the maverick manual?
<MootBot> New Topic:  When are we going to release the maverick manual?
<godbyk> Hannie: Per flan, it should be, yes.
<c7p1> humphreybc: hm, is there any dead line for the writing ?
<humphreybc> should we aim for two weeks from now or something?
<Hannie> ok, thanks
<ChrisWoollard> i would say asap.
<michael_k> +1
<humphreybc> righto
<humphreybc> [ACTION] Release maverick manual ASAP
<MootBot> ACTION received:  Release maverick manual ASAP
<ryu_kurisu> I've send word to sehof of the Dutch LoCo
<humphreybc> [TOPIC] Should we put a hold on translations until the team has a better infrastructure to handle them?
<MootBot> New Topic:  Should we put a hold on translations until the team has a better infrastructure to handle them?
<godbyk> I think that the lucid translations can probably continue.
<godbyk> For maverick translations, I guess it'll depend on how long it takes us to get a better infrastructure in place.
<humphreybc> It's best to start translations after the final freeze
<michael_k> I wouldn't like that but we can release english version and release tranlsations as they get completed
<humphreybc> yeah
<ryu_kurisu> I don't know, it would be wise to start translation only when the manuel is complete....or start on sections that are finilised
<humphreybc> because when we change things as they're translating, it doesn't work too good
<humphreybc> yeah
<humphreybc> well
<ryu_kurisu> *manual
<c7p1> current infrastructure (launchpad) has some bugs but we should keep on releasing translated editions
<ChrisWoollard> I would say that we should really push for screenshots too be done soon.
<humphreybc> we're probably going to change our structure to aim for main release about 2 weeks after ubuntu comes out
<michael_k> I think it;s eassier for translators to work with finished products
<Omega> But other languages will lag behind substiantially then.
<humphreybc> yeah
<Hannie> If there are only minor changes we can start translating maverich asap
<humphreybc> see this is the thing, some languages will never get done due to the 6 month cycle
<humphreybc> by the time they've almost been done, it'll be time for the next manual
<michael_k> that's true even for Ubuntu itself
<humphreybc> yeah
<humphreybc> but even harder for a 170 page book
<Omega> Maybe we can use a \releasename \releasenumber command in the doc's so those get updated automatically?
<humphreybc> hence I think only certain instances should be translated, maybe just LTS releases to give 2 years for full translation
<c7p1> there should be selected freezed content for every release so the translators cope with the work more easily
<trijntje> are chapter-freezes an idea? That way translations could start early on
<godbyk> Omega: Where would you use those?
<trijntje> and just create translation templates per chapter and combine them when building?
<godbyk> Right now our writing freeze coincides with our release, basically.
<Omega> godbyk: Everywhere you want to say "Maverick"
<Omega> or "10.10"
<ryu_kurisu> well, some pages are filed with pictures...and really simple to translate sections
<humphreybc> trijntje: maybe but it's hard to organize especially with ubuntu ignoring their UI freeze
<michael_k> also if there are no complete rewrites of large parts translations can progress farily qyickly
<humphreybc> should we defer further discussion of translations into a new mailing list thread?
<ryu_kurisu> that's true
<humphreybc> (also to include the many translators that aren't here)
<Hannie> That is a good idea
<humphreybc> michael_k: do you reckon you could start up a new thread to the list?
<michael_k> ok !
<ryu_kurisu> I'm not a translator, but most parts are the same for lucid and maverick, right?
<humphreybc> thanks
<ryu_kurisu> They've switched to applications for two similar applications
<humphreybc> Okay, I think we should aim for these things this week and have another meeting next weekend to discuss more about the project
<humphreybc> right now we have the following goals, to get the maverick manual out, finish screenshots, get new contributors for the final push, release the website (will talk to daker) and have further discussion about translations
<trijntje> ryu_kurisu, I dont think LP is that good at recognising that strings are very similar. If the English text changes all translations are discarded. Even fixes for typo's I believe
<c7p1> actually we should promote more the project and apeal more volunteers
<humphreybc> c7p1: yeah
<humphreybc> but
<ChrisWoollard> +1
<c7p1> who is writing the content now ?
<humphreybc> no point getting people to help if there's nothing to do
<Hannie> Have you read the proposal of Jonas: New Features guide
<c7p1> sure
<ChrisWoollard> That was mine
<ChrisWoollard> idea that is
<humphreybc> so are we happy with those goals for this week?
<c7p1> yap but i don't remeber what he said :/ nvm i ld look at it
<michael_k> I propose to get done with maverick asap and start working on that for natty so we can assign  tasks to new people coming
<humphreybc> yeah, we should have a meeting solely to discuss team structure
<c7p1> +1
<michael_k> +1
<humphreybc> let's get this maverick manual out somehow
<humphreybc> and then work on that afterwards
<humphreybc> sound cool?
<ChrisWoollard> Yep. Can't do anything else until then
<humphreybc> so we'll defer stuff to the list, i'll write a summary of the meeting and send that too later today
<c7p1> cool
<humphreybc> michael_k: start up a translation thread
<humphreybc> I think those are good goals for this week
<humphreybc> another meeting, same time next Friday?
<michael_k> OK! hope to get it by tomorrow morning!
<humphreybc> okay
<ChrisWoollard> So, who can help with what and when? Any responsibilities?
<c7p1> sounds good to me
<michael_k> next Friday same time is OK for me
<humphreybc> i'll make sure next meeting has an agenda
<humphreybc> ChrisWoollard: I'll make sure our list of changes is concise
<michael_k> i' ll continue reviewing ch. 4 and continue to other chapters
<humphreybc> godbyk: are the instructions on our website for writers etc up to date?
<Hannie> Is each chapter assigned to one person?
<humphreybc> Hannie: not currently
<ChrisWoollard> not at the moment
<godbyk> humphreybc: For writers working on the Maverick edition, they should be up-to-date, yeah.
<humphreybc> maybe we should do that
<michael_k> just check etherpad
<humphreybc> ok
<ChrisWoollard> http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ump-10-10-pr-log
<MootBot> LINK received:  http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/ump-10-10-pr-log
<ChrisWoollard> :)
<humphreybc> ok
<humphreybc> cool
<ChrisWoollard> The installation chapter needs looking at as the whole install changed
<humphreybc> well i'm out for now but i'll fire off something to the list today and write a post on OMG early next week
<Hannie> bye
<trijntje> bye all
<humphreybc> see ya guys, thanks for coming
<dutchie> humphreybc: don't forget to stop the meeting
<humphreybc> is this time good for meetings?
<ryu_kurisu> You'ra welcome =D
<ChrisWoollard> always good for me
<Hannie> for me it is
<humphreybc> okay
<humphreybc> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 16:32.
<ryu_kurisu> humpreybc: As far as I'm concerned it is
<humphreybc> okay
<Hannie> 22:32
<humphreybc> i'll mail the list again
<humphreybc> for a new meeting
<humphreybc> chow!
<Omega> Cya!
<michael_k> ok! bb
<c7p1> bye
<Hannie> See you
<Muscovy> Hello all.
<daker> Muscovy, hi
<Muscovy> Meeting hasn't happened yet, has it?
<Muscovy> I've just gotten in.
<daker> it's already finished
<Muscovy> Oh.
#ubuntu-manual 2010-11-06
<nisshh> oops
<nisshh> sorry i missed the meeting last night
<nisshh> i had to sleep
<humphreybc-ipad> Badass
<nisshh> OMG! he got an ipad!
<nisshh> what the hell compelled him to get an ipad!?
<trijntje> Hi all, where can I get the new Quickshot for lucid?
<trijntje> Can someone help me getting quickshot running? I've installed it from the Lucid PPA but it looks like it still cant find the server
<thorwil> nisshh: was it you, or someone else in here, working with pylons a bit?
<thorwil> http://groups.google.com/group/pylons-discuss/browse_thread/thread/97faa18a3429a28e
<daker> thorwil, not sure but i think flan is working with pylons
<nisshh> thorwil, no it wasnt me
#ubuntu-manual 2010-11-07
<trijntje> hi all, can someone help me with getting quickshot to work?
<nisshh> trijntje, what is the problem?
<trijntje> I installed it from the lucid PPA, but now it wants a project folder/url. I already tried ubuntu-manual.org but that didnt work
<nisshh> trijntje, i dont think the new server works with the old client, you may be out of luck there, i would talk to flan about it
<nisshh> flan, ping
<nisshh> flan, see above
<trijntje> ping flan
<nisshh> trijntje, he isnt around on IRC a lot, it might be easier if you email him'
<trijntje> I
<trijntje> I'm just having some problems getting quickshot to work, I'm not sure I should bother him with that over mail ;)
<nisshh> trijntje, email is better than not getting a reply :)
<trijntje> nisshh, thats true, ill just send an email to the list
<nisshh> trijntje, fair enough
<trijntje> best of both worlds i'd think ;)
<nisshh> trijntje, you will find that as long as its a genuine issue, flan will be happy that you emailed him, especially if its a quickshot bug
<trijntje> Its more that the quickshot interface has changed and I dont know which url to specify for ubuntu-manual
<nisshh> trijntje, ah ok, well, if it was me i would email him, its not as if you would be constantly bugging him over email
<trijntje> nisshh, thats true, what is is name on Launchpad?
<nisshh> trijntje, not sure give me a sec and i can find out though
<trijntje> sure, too many members of the launchpad team
<trijntje> not my lucky day today
<quickshot> hi all, back again with quickshot problems. I got the program running and have taken a screenshot, but when I press "submit" nothing happens
<quickshot> ping flan the quickshot wizard
<quickshot> anybody who can help me? I've already spend a lot of time trying to get just 2 screenshots, any help or suggestions would be most welcome
<quickshot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/quickshot/+bug/672265
<manualbot> quickshot: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/672265)
<quickshot> Bug 672265
<manualbot> quickshot: Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list index out of range (https://launchpad.net/bugs/672265)
<quickshot> Bug 672265
<manualbot> Launchpad bug 672265 in quickshot "quickshot crashed with AttributeError in __init__()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/672265
#ubuntu-manual 2011-11-03
<c7p> hello all
<c7p> hey godbyk
#ubuntu-manual 2011-11-04
<c7p> hey all
<c7p> godbyk: ping
<godbyk> c7p: pong
<c7p> hey what's up
<c7p> we got a minor problem with manual build
<c7p> godbyk: i broke things
<godbyk> Uh oh.
<c7p> moved burning section from hardware to working with ubuntu
<godbyk> I'm afraid I got in Hannie's way earlier. :)
<c7p> hehe
<c7p> can you find the problem ?
<c7p> the changes are on the branch
<godbyk> Yeah, I'm pulling the latest bzr.  Building now.
<godbyk> c7p: It looks like the burning.tex file is missing.
<godbyk> c7p: If you have a copy of it, can you add it to the working-with-ubuntu/ dir?
<c7p> i forgot to write the add command
<c7p> i pushed the change, doe it work ?
 * c7p i got to install tex live 
<godbyk> checking...
<godbyk> c7p: I think so. It's finding some other bugs now. Lemme fix these real quick.
<godbyk> c7p: Okay, it compiles successfully now.
<godbyk> I'll push these fixes.
<c7p> oh thx
<godbyk> pushed
<c7p> godbyk: let's say the material of the manual is ready
<c7p> what remains to publish the manual ?
<godbyk> Once all the editing is done, I usually make a final editing pass of the manual to reposition margin notes, screenshots, etc.
<godbyk> Then I upload it to the ubuntu-manual.org site and lulu.com.
<c7p> cool i guess this week or the next one we'll be ready
<c7p> good night all
<godbyk> g'night, c7p.
#ubuntu-manual 2011-11-06
<c7p> hello all
<godbyk> hey, c7p.
<c7p> godbyk: how are you ?
<godbyk> not too bad. and you?
<c7p> the same
<c7p> as you
<godbyk> How is all the writing and editing progressing?
<c7p> good
 * c7p sorry for late reply i was making some changes
<godbyk> np!
<c7p> are we ok with the frontpage and general the graphics of the book ?
<godbyk> I'll ask thorwil if he'd like to design a new cover for us. If he's not up to it, I'll take a look at it.  (I think the existing cover looks pretty decent, frankly.)
<godbyk> As for the other graphics and screenshots, I'll have to take a look at those, too.
<godbyk> We need to make sure that they're at the same resolution so they get scaled the same.
<c7p> i got to go
<c7p> cya
<c7p> btw not all screens are on same res
<c7p> g' night
#ubuntu-manual 2012-10-29
<sagaci> Do we want a session at uds-r?
#ubuntu-manual 2012-11-02
<hannie> hey sag
<hannie> sagaci, how was UDS?
<sagaci> good
<hannie> are you still in Copenhagen?
<sagaci> no, london for the week
<hannie> Have a good time there. The British Museum is superb ;)
<sagaci> Yeah, actually only really have tomorrow in london to look around then staying at Woking for the remainder
#ubuntu-manual 2012-11-04
<hannie> hi all!
<CarstenG> Hi Hannie!
<hannie> CarstenG, what do you think of my latest screenshots?
<hannie> If they are ok, and you have done the missing ones, we are almost ready to publish
<hannie> All I have to do is add some \\-
<CarstenG> 02-HUD-message.png - you can crop this again in the height, or?
<hannie> I could, but I do like the way it looks now too
<CarstenG> 03-U1-naut-addfolder-rtclick.png - Is fullscreen necessary?
<CarstenG> ok
<hannie> I'll have a look
<CarstenG> 03-U1-naut-sync-files-notification.png - fullscreen necessary? and it is now English :-)
<hannie> ah, you got me there !!!! I do not get any notification in my Jan Jansen account
<hannie> I did add a folder to the cloud and added some files to it
<hannie> They are synced, but no notification. I'll try again
<CarstenG> 05-firefox-ppa.png - I would make the screenshot of the firefox window not in fullscreen mode, to avoid the desktop menu bar.
<hannie> figure 3.35 (U1 right click) I like it in full screen, would you prefer not to?
<CarstenG> mmmh, strange with the notification. I will have a look to this, too.
<hannie> if you can make the U1-notification for me I would be grateful
<hannie> 05-PPA: this is the same as in the English version
<hannie> 05-PPA, yes I can make a new one
<CarstenG> 05-PPA, yes, the website itself. But I mean the fullscreen mode. This is IMHO not necessary.
<CarstenG> Figure 3.35: Sure if you like it, then its ok. I made it for the German version only withe window.
<hannie> 05-PPA: It is in the English screenshot as well. Do you mean that it is better to have Jan Jansen in the indicator?
<hannie> 3.35: I think they are both ok
<hannie> I had another PPA with Jan Jansen, but then I have to change the caption too
<CarstenG> 05-PPA: I mean, you have now fullscreen mode, 1024x768. I would make only the firefox window (not in full screen mode) so that there is no indicator menu, neither "Jan Jansen" nor "Ubuntu".
<hannie> ok, I will do that. But what's wrong with having the menu bar as well?
<hannie> *title bar :)
<CarstenG> There is nothing wrong. It's only my personal feeling. I would only concentrate to the important thing, and the indicator menu isn’t here. :-)
<CarstenG> isn’t important...
<CarstenG> Ok, the last:
<hannie> go ahead
<CarstenG> 05-manual-deb-install.png - There is a strange black line at the top...
<hannie> let me see...
<CarstenG> And as I wrote in my last email, for the 06-root-directories.png I would use the svg file to create the translated version.
<hannie> hmmmm, when I set Evince at 400% I do see a small black line. I can change that too
<hannie> 06-root-directories: I opened the svg file in Gimp, changed it, and saved it as png. Is that not right?
<hannie> ok, just found another email of yours. Wasn't there earlier. I am going to read it.
<hannie> quote I would recommend to use the svg template in the folder
<hannie> screenshots/transtatable_templates for translation.
<hannie> That is what I did. Why do you think I did not?
<CarstenG> Ah, I see, you opened the svg in GIMP.
<CarstenG> Use Inkscape instead, so you can manipulate the elements directly.
<CarstenG> I mean, there are the real strings inside...
<hannie> ok, I will use inkscape instead. Seems much better
<CarstenG> In GIMP you have only a image of the strings.
<hannie> I didn't know that. Thanks for the tip
<hannie> So, to summerize, I will do the following:
<hannie> 1. remake 06-root-directories.png
<hannie> 2. remove black line from fig. 5.8 (deb)
<hannie> 3. retake PPA (only current window)
<hannie> And then pfffwwww at last we can publish
<CarstenG> Yes, hopefully :-)
<CarstenG> Maybe I find again something... :-)
<hannie> It will be done in a jiffy ;) Thanks for your help. I will notice when you have done the last missing ones
<CarstenG> Yes, now I will make your todo list.
<hannie> thanks again
<CarstenG> you are welcome.
<CarstenG> And thank you, too.
#ubuntu-manual 2014-11-02
<vbncm> Hi guys
